# 1990 Maxima Life



## Foxy999 (Oct 7, 2012)

I am thinking about buying a '90 Maxima for $700. The exterior and interior look good, no rust. AC works. Problems: 220k miles. Has leather seats and moonroof. It also has a 3.2, but I thought they used 3.0's? It is manual. Any ideas on how long it can last?

Thanks,
foxyy


----------



## Tf0r1 (Jun 20, 2005)

In all honesty that is a pretty broad question to ask. 

It can last until it breaks or rusts away to nothing.... I mean, if you take good care of it and follow the maint. schedule, and have the car checked and evaluated by a professional certified mechanic, he could give you more specific information that applies to that vehicle. 

Case in point: 
I also own a 1992 Z28 that I have invested large sums of time and money into and is in pristine condition. However, you can go to many junk yards/ salvage yards and see other 92 Z28's that are dead and junked.

Before you purchase any vehicle, you should have it checked out by a mechanic first, so you know what your really getting into. There is more to a car than the interior appearance and the paint appearance....


Good luck.


----------

